# Did someone say baby pics?...



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I decided to clean their nests today so a few pics while they was out. I had to put them in a box cause the oldest checker wouldn't keept still.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

solo pics....


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

and more solo pics...



















And this one came flying in from somewhere, still squeeking and begging to be fed by my pigeons. No band on it and was infested with lice so i treated it and is on isolation now. It's pecking a little so i had to hand feed it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very beautiful 'Peepers/Squabs'...


Wow...a 'Squab Jamboree' in fact..!



Phil
l v


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI EZEMAXIMA, You have some nice fat little babies there one caught my eye the one in photo#5. I thinkyou will be in for a plesant supprize when this guy feahters out .I see some thing there that looks intresting Iwill leave it at that. In three or four days he should be feathered out where we will be able to see his color.* GEORGE


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> *HI EZEMAXIMA, You have some nice fat little babies there one caught my eye the one in photo#5. I thinkyou will be in for a plesant supprize when this guy feahters out .I see some thing there that looks intresting Iwill leave it at that. In three or four days he should be feathered out where we will be able to see his color.* GEORGE


I'm hoping for a red coloring since it's mom is a checker with a few white flights but the guy that sold it to me said she has red in her blood so I mated her to my red bar Baron.

Here's a pic of mom Ruby and dad Baron.










and this is their first baby Berlin... the photo doesn't show it but on the very tip of it sheild feathers are red/ brown coloring. Hoping for a color chage after its first moult.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cuteness overload  .....and I am exhausted. 

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is a pile of CUTE!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are beautiful little ones. Which one are you going to name Macadamias?
They remind me of little Q-Tips at that young age.


I especially love the baby in Pic. #7. I wonder where he came from! He must have fallen from some where near by.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> *HI EZEMAXIMA, You have some nice fat little babies there one caught my eye the one in photo#5. I thinkyou will be in for a plesant supprize when this guy feahters out .I see some thing there that looks intresting Iwill leave it at that. In three or four days he should be feathered out where we will be able to see his color.* GEORGE


Wait a minute... last night I was talking about this baby...










or is it this one that you're talking about...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I soooooo want to spend just a few hours with them, I promise I won't spoil them too much


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Sad to say but 2 of them died... not sure what happened. Here's the pic of the three remaining ones..
Tornado, Leonardo, baby name Hurricane, baby name Motley about to trap, white baby Bandit named Frosty and baby name Royal









Here's a close up of Hurricane, Royal and Motley in the trap.


----------

